# Archimede Watches?



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

Any info on these anyone, just discovered the pilots watch in 39mm which suits my wimpy wrists, looks very IWC spitfire inspired and has the onion (or is it union?) tapered pilots crown.

The watch uses the ETA 2824 calibre and appears to be well made.........price is about Â£220 which is not too bad, rather less`than an IWC!!!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got the 42mm PVD coated Archimede. Nicely made watch. I'm awaiting a Limited Edition from Archimede in February.


----------



## DaveP (Jan 26, 2008)

andytyc said:


> I've got the 42mm PVD coated Archimede. Nicely made watch. I'm awaiting a Limited Edition from Archimede in February.


Thanks, I wanted to pm you but as a newbie I cant!!!

What are this compnay like to deal with? I would be looking to pay by paypal......best kept off main orum so my email is [email protected]


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

DaveP said:


> andytyc said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the 42mm PVD coated Archimede. Nicely made watch. I'm awaiting a Limited Edition from Archimede in February.
> ...


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

michaelh said:


> DaveP said:
> 
> 
> > andytyc said:
> ...


New to forum so haven't got hang of posting etc. Bought myself the 42mm Pilot for Christmas. E mailed queries to Ickler who promptly replied, ordered on line through Paypal with no problems. Watch received in a matter of days. Really pleased with it, nicely made and much better looking in flesh than photos.


----------

